# Best trolling batteries



## Mdwelder (Apr 13, 2016)

Just looking for best trolling batteries thanks


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I think there is an old thread that covers this topic in depth. A bunch of info there. Hope this helps.


----------



## eyefishing (Aug 7, 2013)

Sam's club, AGM group 31. Added a xi5 24 volt last spring, never ran them dead last season.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Any more I have been using Walmart deep cycle, for a couple reasons the price point of about $100.00 with core and 3 yr. almost no question asked warrantee. I have 1 for trolling motor use and two more for the off grid cabin. Without a doubt at some point no matter how anal I am about recharge and maint. I will use the warrantee. A Walmart can be found anywhere and have better hours than most auto supply stores.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought the everstart from Walmart.i stored it in the basement all winter and this yr it's junk,it's only one yr old.i called them yesterday to see if it had any warranty and they said no


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

canyard said:


> I bought the everstart from Walmart.i stored it in the basement all winter and this yr it's junk,it's only one yr old.i called them yesterday to see if it had any warranty and they said no


You might want to double check that warranty info. Some of the Maxx ever start have a two year and the standard ever start has a one year according to walmart website.









*EverStart Marine*

Trusted, proven deep cycle battery for typical boating needs
New improved cycling capacity to extend your fun on the water
Free 12-month replacement warranty**
 
*EverStart MAXX Marine*

Perfect for boaters that demand more deep cycle power for more devices onboard
New enhanced design that delivers 30% more cycling capacity
Our most advanced EverStart Deep Cycle marine battery yet
Free 24-month replacement warranty**


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

SEEN SOME MARINE BATTERIES AT MENARDS ,I THINK AROUND 80 BUCKS


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i think on board chargers are just as important as battery brand.i bought a boat in 2006 with onboard charger. sold it 6 years later with original batteries..bought my lund in 2012 with on board charger and still have original batteries..boat averges well over 100 trips a season ...plugged in year round in garage..


----------



## Big Kahuna59 (Jan 28, 2013)

woodie slayer said:


> i think on board chargers are just as important as battery brand.i bought a boat in 2006 with onboard charger. sold it 6 years later with original batteries..bought my lund in 2012 with on board charger and still have original batteries..boat averges well over 100 trips a season ...plugged in year round in garage..


ditto purchased onboard charger for two tm and one for ob been on charger all winter took boat out for first run today no troubles


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the question: Just looking for the "BEST" trolling motor batteries is going to be a tough one. Most people are not going to tell you that they own junk.. or crap!!! In other words, their gear is the "best" for them. For their rig, price range, and pocket book.

For me, there are two things that are important: Amp Hours, and Reserve capacity. Most batteries of a similar group size will have similar cold cranking amps. Where they differ however is amp hours and reserve capacity. 

I will tell you that the Duracell AGM batteries sold at Sam's have higher Amp hours and Reserve Capacity than most others I have looked at (including cabelas, and Optima to name a few). I will also tell you that the $170 dollar price tag is NOT for everyone (for a group size 31 battery). They do have an 18 month warrenty.

I've had cabelas groups size 30 agms for three years and have had no issues trolling for 8 to 10 hours a day in my 175 sport. That said, like others, I have a quality three bank charger that charges, maintains, and conditions ALL of my batteries when not in use. I did however have an issue last fall. One of the batteries took a dump. Low volts, and would only charge to 12.4 volts (well below what a battery should be when charged).

I put the Duracell batteries in my dads boat last year. I changed all of mine out this spring with the same batteries. I've been pleased with them. 

Like I said, we have all had decent success with "other" batteries. What works for one doesn't work for everyone. Quality wiring from your batteries, to your trolling motor breaker, and back to your trolling motor plays a part. As does quality wiring from your main battery to your fuse panel under your helm. Keep in mind... most companies do NOT use quality wiring. They use the bare minimum size to get the job done! All of these things play a part in getting great longevity out of a battery no matter which one you choose.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

Good information *wicklundrh, *thank you.


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

I've ran my new 24v system about 6 times so far. Two Duracell group 31's from batteries plus in Midland. Had an online coupon they honored and got them for $90 each. Only one time was on the bay trolling, the rest has been in the river with no issues. 
The real test will be this weekend on Lake Erie.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

wicklundrh,
Can you explain quality wiring a bit more? I can post on boat rigging as well but thought I would ask.
I have a 55 lb minnkota and I feel it should be plenty for my 16' Alumacraft however it isn't. I thought it would do well in the Detroit but just gets me by. Is it the gauge of wire or connecting the wires? Thanks


----------



## jfk69 (Mar 16, 2015)

I second Rich's comments on the Duracell 31 AGM batteries from Sam's. Pricy, but it's hard to beat the reserve capacity/cost ratio on them. The other nice thing with AGM batteries is 1.) No fumes to worry about and 2.) you can place them in any position you want, including on their side. I replaced the starting battery this spring with a size 34 Duracell AGM from Sam's as well. You can get their comparable wet cells for about $50 less each if you choose to go that route.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

canyard said:


> I bought the everstart from Walmart.i stored it in the basement all winter and this yr it's junk,it's only one yr old.i called them yesterday to see if it had any warranty and they said no



Heat does more damage to batteries than cold, it would take -40C temps to damage a battery that is charged. I used to pull batteries too, I would just unhook them if you don't have a switch to isolate them after the last charge for storage.


----------



## Straight ahead (Jan 7, 2013)

I believe the Duracell is made by Deka, which is the best, imo.

I've been using the Exides found at Menards and getting 7-8yrs out of them. I use a standard Schumacher charger in the spring and late fall and leave them charging for a week or two, starting 8 amps followed by a week or more at 2 before pulled from the charger. The new style chargers have auto shutoff that I believe batteries need a low charge for a longer period to give the battery longer life.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Both Deka and Duracell are made by East Penn


----------



## coralee (Jan 18, 2011)

My Deka's are on the beginning of their 8th year which is surprising to me but like others stated I always charge them back up immediately after use and keep a Minn Kota charger on them often. I also have had great success with the Exides from Menards. That being said I do believe my next ones will be the ones from Sams Club. I am changing to an aluminum boat and believe the AGM will take the abuse better plus no checking fluid levels.


----------



## drew9 (Mar 21, 2008)

I sprung for an Optima 6 years ago for my trolling motor and still going strong. Drained it to nothing many times and it just keeps performing. More expensive initially but not much more than the Duracell's. Last way longer with no issues or maintenance.


----------

